# Zotac GTX460-Eigendesign aufgetaucht!



## Painkiller (30. September 2010)

Auf der Webseite en.expreview.com sind Bilder einer neuen Zotac-Grafikkarte auf Basis der *NVIDIA GeForce GTX 460* im Eigendesign aufgetaucht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Features der GTX460:*

- Komplett überarbeitetes PCB
- 8-Phasen-Stromversorgung für die GPU
- 2-Phasen-Stromversorgung für den VRAM
- GDDR5 mit einer Taktfreigabe von bis zu 1250 MHz
- 850 MHz GPU-Takt
- 1000 MHz VRAM-Takt
- Hauptkühler mit 4 Heatpipes
- viele Bauteile sind mit passiven Kühlkörpern versehen (siehe Bilder)
- 4-Slot-Bauweise
*
Impressionen:*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bis jetzt hat sich Zotac noch nicht offiziell zu der Karte geäußert. Daher gibt es auch noch keinen richtigen Namen oder Preise. Ebenso steht der Erscheinungstermin noch in den Sternen.


Gruß
Pain


Quelle: Hardwareluxx - Bilder einer Zotac GeForce GTX 460 im Eigendesign aufgetaucht


----------



## Floris 92 (30. September 2010)

das design des pcb's erinnert ein bisschen an die hd 5870 lightning. Sieht nach einem modell    für übertakter aus.
Mal wieder eine neue Kreation von zotac.


----------



## Gelöschter_Account_0001 (30. September 2010)

Endlich hat ein Hersteller mal den Mut was anders zu machen, finde ich gut wie sie aussieht.
Bin auf den Test schon jetzt mächtig gespannt.


----------



## facehugger (30. September 2010)

4-Slot-Bauweise... Da müsste ich ja selbst in meinem Haf fast noch anbaun


----------



## Jägermeister (1. Oktober 2010)

Die frage ist, auf welches Board passt die Graka für sli


----------



## kL| (1. Oktober 2010)

Auf meins. EVGA JA JA JA!


----------



## Hugo78 (1. Oktober 2010)

4 Slot Design für eine 460?!

Ne, lass mal.


----------



## DaywalkerNL (1. Oktober 2010)

4 Slots !? omg - muss nicht sein...
und optisch "hübsch" find ich das Ding auch nicht grade...
ich liebäugle weiter mit der Gigabyte gtx470 SOC...
die sieht deutlich beeindruckender aus :p
müssen nur noch die Talers an den Start... :p


----------



## bulldozer (1. Oktober 2010)

A.d.j.u.t.a.n.t schrieb:


> Endlich hat ein Hersteller mal den Mut was anders zu machen, finde ich gut wie sie aussieht.
> Bin auf den Test schon jetzt mächtig gespannt.


 
Wieso endlich? Es gibt bereits Eigenkreationen der GTX 460 -> Gainward/Palit mit kürzerem PCB und dann ist da noch die Colorful iGame GTX 460 an der nichts mehr original ist 

Aber ja, ich bevorzuge auch die "exoten" unter den Grafikkarten.


----------



## DaywalkerNL (1. Oktober 2010)

Allerdings finde ich 4-Slot nicht mehr "exotisch" sondern eher dämlich :p
mal ehrlich, wer hat den Platz dafür ?
Soundkarten, Tv-Karten, Controller, etc. werden auch vollkommen überbewertet :p


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (1. Oktober 2010)

Krasses Teil auf jeden Fall...vor allem die Taktraten rasten ja mal völlig aus...Cool!


----------



## blubbi06 (1. Oktober 2010)

ja Coretakt usw ist schon iO aber wenn man Quadslot benötigt geht da doch noch mehr 

#übertrieben...


----------



## Painkiller (1. Oktober 2010)

Die 4-Slot-Bauweise finde ich auch etwas übertrieben. Wenn die Hersteller es endlich mal schaffen würden, Flüssigmetallkühlungen für die Karten zu bauen, dann wären wir einen großen Schritt weiter.


----------



## Domowoi (1. Oktober 2010)

Schaut ja sch**** aus.... Und ehrlich wer will eine 460 mit 4 Slot Kühler? Deswegen nimmt man doch eine kleine Karte....


----------



## Painkiller (1. Oktober 2010)

Es sei denn man ist ein preisbewusster Spieler und will sie ordentlich übertakten.


----------



## kassi (1. Oktober 2010)

Oder man ist nicht aus SLI aus...Ich finde die Karte super! 

Finde diese Lösung auf jeden Fall besser als die 2-Slot Bauweise mit diesen kleinen 6cm Propellern...warum man die immer noch auf so mancher Graka findet, finde ich echt komisch.


----------



## Oxid (1. Oktober 2010)

Über Optik kann man sich ja bekanntlich streiten...  Aber das OC sieht schonmal ganz cremig aus. 4 Slot ist gar nichtmal so cool, aber wenn man damit nicht grade SLI auf nem Board mit ungünstig angelegten PCI-E Slots laufen lassen will bzw nicht jeden Slot mit Erweiterungskarten zugeballert hat ist es ja egal.
Mich würde interessieren wie sie das Ding dann nennen... eine AMP gibt es doch schon?


----------



## Painkiller (1. Oktober 2010)

Wahrscheinlich AMP² oder so...^^

SLI kann ich mir mit dem Ding auch nicht vorstellen. xD


----------



## facehugger (1. Oktober 2010)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich AMP² oder so...^^
> 
> SLI kann ich mir mit dem Ding auch nicht vorstellen. xD


Ich mir schon, auf nem Flugzeugträger


----------



## Painkiller (1. Oktober 2010)

facehugger schrieb:


> Ich mir schon, auf nem Flugzeugträger






Wisst ihr was komisch ist? Schaut euch auf Seite 1 mal das Bild von dem Kühlkörper an. Sieht das nur so aus, oder wird der teilweise mit Klebeband zusammen gehalten?


----------



## facehugger (1. Oktober 2010)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Wisst ihr was komisch ist? Schaut euch auf Seite 1 mal das Bild von dem Kühlkörper an. Sieht das nur so aus, oder wird der teilweise mit Klebeband zusammen gehalten?


Jo, hast recht! Das gehört dann selbstverständlich zur Sonderaustattung


----------



## Rocksteak (1. Oktober 2010)

Im Gegensatz dazu hab ich ja ne Low-Profile Karte o0


----------



## >ExX< (1. Oktober 2010)

Irgendwann fragt mann sich, welches von beiden das Mainboard ist 

Die PCB´s werden echt immer größer, da limitiert bald nicht mehr der Towerkühler, sonder das PCB der Grafikkarte^^
Die Stromaufnahme wird, schätze ich ~20-25% ansteigen


----------



## Gast1111 (1. Oktober 2010)

Das Klebeband ist doch nur an den Verlöteten Lamellen, bei denen Klebeband ohne hin sinnfrei wäre --> Luftdurchfluss=0 
Aber 4 Slot? WTF! Das passt ja gerade noch ins Haf X


----------



## MARIIIO (1. Oktober 2010)

Im Gegensatz zu den meisten hier gehöre ich wohl zur Praktiker-Fraktion:

Da die Grafikkarte bei mir eh in einem möglichst geschlossenen Gehäuse unter dem Schreibtisch ohne Beleuchtungs-Schnickschnack untergebracht ist, ist mir die Optik ja mal sooowas von egal. Außerdem habe ich auf meinem Board keinerlei Zusatz-PCI-Kram, meine jetzige GraKa ist sowieso ganz einsam. 

Die 4-Slot-Kühlung ermöglicht eine gute Kühlung bei wenig Geräuschkulisse. Dazu kommt, dass die Kühlung nicht durch kleine, teure, filigrane High-End Kühlsysteme mit 23 Heatpipes und Aluminium-Kupfer-Silber-Titan-Gold-Kühlkürpererreicht werden muss, denn Platz ist ja vorhanden. 

Daher wäre solche eine karte genau das richtige für mich


----------



## draimor (1. Oktober 2010)

Also ich würde so ein Trümmer auch nicht im PC haben wollen lieber Wakü als 4 slots das is echt extrem!!


----------



## Skysnake (1. Oktober 2010)

facehugger schrieb:


> 4-Slot-Bauweise... Da müsste ich ja selbst in meinem Haf fast noch anbaun


Find ich jetzt auch geringfügig übertrieben  Da hab ich grad mal noch Platz auf den untersten beiden Slots.

Das echt heftig.


----------



## kazuo (2. Oktober 2010)

4 Slots ist wirklich übertrieben, bin aber gespannt was die Karte so wegschafft 
und wie es preislich dann aussieht.


----------



## Dance4me (2. Oktober 2010)

pfff... 4 Slots. Das kann ja nur ein Witz sein. Die 460 hat ja wohl alles andere als ein Hitzeproblem. Warum dann bitte SO ein Kühler? Meine Gigabyte läuft beispielsweise bei 900/1800/2200 @ 1,087V in allen Belastungstests stable, bei max. 76 Grad! Ok, die Gehäuselüftung ist sehr gut (Raven 2). Aber nie und nimmer für solch einen Chip so ein Kühler...


----------



## snuffkin (2. Oktober 2010)

Eigendesign hin oder her.....davon wird die Karte auch nicht schneller und bleibt "Mittelklasse".....


----------



## Gast1111 (2. Oktober 2010)

Jop so ein "Monster"-Kühler könnte einer GTX 480 vertragen, aber selbst da sind 4 Slots noch zuviel, da der VF 3000 F ja auch super und leise kühlt (AMP!) und kein 4 Slots belegt sondern "nur" 3


----------



## Painkiller (2. Oktober 2010)

Ich find ja 3-Slots schon zu viel. 

Wenn das hier endlich mal Serienreif wäre, dann würden wir Spieler auf was davon haben.

Hardwareluxx - Grafikkarten mit Flüssigmetall-Kühlung (Update)


----------



## >ExX< (2. Oktober 2010)

Ist ne nette Sache mit der Flüssig Metall Kühlung.
Nur wird das am Anfang so sau teuer sein

Außerdem hätte Sapphire auch gut und gerne ne 5770 nehmen können anstatt eine 850XTPE oder was auch immer


----------



## MARIIIO (2. Oktober 2010)

Ich weis echt nicht, was ihr habt... Wenn die erstmal im PC unterm Schreibtisch drinne ist, sieht die eh keiner mehr (Hässlich ist sie ja, da gebe ich euch recht). Und ich wüsste kaum eine bessere Idee, als den brachliegenden Raum bei den PCI-Slots für die Grafikkartenkühlung zu benutzten, besonders da man heutzutage keine PCIKarten mehr für Sound, USB,... braucht, da das ja das Mainboard schon alles kann


----------



## >ExX< (2. Oktober 2010)

Aber W-Lan hat das Mainboard nicht 

Deswegen wäre diese Grafikkarte bei mir nicht in Frage gekommen^^


----------

